# Power Seat - 2001 GXE



## Bookie (Jul 19, 2005)

The power seat on my 01 Altima GXE won't move. Any ideas on how to repair?

Thanks.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

Bookie said:


> The power seat on my 01 Altima GXE won't move. Any ideas on how to repair?
> 
> Thanks.


check the motor under the seat to see if its getting power. if its not, start checking connections and fuses.


----------

